
Show HN: Half.sh – A dashboard for your shell scripts - rayvace1
https://github.com/cablehead/half.sh
======
ndyg
This is something I hacked together over the last 2 months to try a articulate
a bunch of pretty orthogonal ideas I've been bouncing around over the years.

* The command line is amazing for fluidly exploring a data set or an automation task but an adhoc session can quickly spiral to the point it's no longer discernible or reusable. Is there a way you can keep that fluidity and instant feedback but introduce some structure to make things reusable? Also, to be able to return to an adhoc session and pick up where you left off?

* 'Use small tools' gets a lot of lip service, but systems are almost exclusively composed in monolithic ecosystems (for example, Golang, Python, Node). What would it look like to actually build a system using small tools? In my experiments it quickly gets unruly. Does it look better if we have a better way to compose shell scripts?

* Have you ever produced an interesting result in a shell session and thought, 'I just want this to run forever now' Is there a way to seamlessly take these adhoc sessions and then run them redundantly and robustly?

